# Do these wheels look alright guys?



## Methodical (Sep 25, 2003)

I'm thinking of buying these wheels so I photoshopped them on an M5.
Let me know what you guys think. Take care, Mike


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Methodical said:


> Let me know what you guys think.


 I think you shouldn't get those wheels.


----------



## Methodical (Sep 25, 2003)

Why? Too bling? They're Zauber Gettins.


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

Methodical said:


> Why? Too bling? They're Zauber Gettins.


Way too blingy, and this coming from a guy who has 22"s on his wife's SUV. There is a fine line between acceptable bling and overboard bling. Those wheels are overboard, IMO.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Methodical said:


> Why? Too bling? They're Zauber Gettins.


 Yes. Maybe it wouldn't be as bad if they weren't chromed, but even so...










But hey, that's just my opinion. If you love 'em, and will enjoy them, more power to ya.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Methodical said:


> I'm thinking of buying these wheels so I photoshopped them on an M5.
> Let me know what you guys think. Take care, Mike


: puke:


----------



## Methodical (Sep 25, 2003)

Actually, what I was thinking about doing was to have the centers powder coated in a graphite color. I think the chrome is too much. Here is a pic of the wheels on a GS400.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Methodical said:


> Actually, what I was thinking about doing was to have the centers powder coated in a graphite color. I think the chrome is too much. Here is a pic of the wheels on a GS400.


that's BETTER.... but I dunno- still an ugly design, imho. But, hey- it's YOUR car.. do what you like.. enjoy it!


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

I've got a set of these on order:


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

Plaz, those are sweet! :thumbup:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Methodical said:


> Why? Too bling? They're Zauber Gettins.


what's that?


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Ryan330i said:


> Plaz, those are sweet! :thumbup:


 Thanks! I think so too!

That's doeboy's car in the pic. :thumbup:


----------



## fixdaserver (Oct 19, 2003)

*Too much Chrome*

Kind of shiny,aren't they?


----------



## humanoid (Mar 31, 2002)

Methodical said:


> Actually, what I was thinking about doing was to have the centers powder coated in a graphite color. I think the chrome is too much. Here is a pic of the wheels on a GS400.


That looks better! Gunmetal and polished lip = :thumbup:


----------



## Tahoe (Jan 9, 2004)

If you are asking for opinions, they wouldn't be my choice, but to each their own. I'm a little conservative (except politically). OEM 18" M Parallels.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Ryan330i said:


> Way too blingy, and this coming from a guy who has 22"s on his wife's SUV. Those wheels are overboard, IMO.


:thumbup:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

(I cancelled my order... they're on 10-week back order)


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Plaz said:


> Thanks! I think so too!
> 
> That's doeboy's car in the pic. :thumbup:


 :bigpimp: :fruit: :eeps:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

consider these...

the ostrich insert gives it a nice touch I think


----------



## Methodical (Sep 25, 2003)

atyclb said:


> consider these...
> 
> the ostrich insert gives it a nice touch I think


Lol!!! That wheel has got to be the most horrible thing I''ve ever seen. Where did you find that?


----------



## BavarianWheels (Jan 5, 2004)

Methodical said:


> I'm thinking of buying these wheels so I photoshopped them on an M5.
> Let me know what you guys think. Take care, Mike


I'd call that an "inner-city BMW". If you don't mind the stereotype...go for it.


----------

